# Unbelievable shooting video



## The Hawk (Apr 20, 2009)

Was checking out the Facebook site for a cool new gear company called Kryptek and ran across this video. Unbelievably stupid on this guys' part.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=167429850015488

Stay safe out there!


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

What a retard. Stupid peopel should wear signs, then he wouldnt of been able to own that gun.!!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Two weeks ago you would've had more responses. The video has been on here twice already. I'll give you some green for the effort!


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Hail, I tagged you with some green just because you posted a video about an idiot with a gun, two weeks late, on the bow hunting board. Bwahahahaha


----------



## The Hawk (Apr 20, 2009)

I tried to post on the hunting board, but it wouldn't. At least me and Bholland8 liked it, even if we were the only two in the world that hadn't seen this yet! 

You're my boy, Bholland8!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Fake....


----------

